# Hood for tank?



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been reading posts for awhile and I'd like to comment that this is a great site.

My question is regarding the neccessity for a hood on the tank. I am starting a tank with some baby rbps and I don't have a hood for the tank yet. How important is it? I don't want to come home and find any of them laying on the ground next to the tank, but I don't want to get screwed by the pet store on a hood... (Chicago sales tax is a killer) If I do end up getting a hood, I think I want to go with something simple, like a plain glass canopy. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

get something. i though the same thing "they will be good untill they are bigger" NOPE!! my biggest jumped out when i was out and died. right now i just have a few pices of glass to cover. untill i got the money to order one.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

not only can they jump out, but a lot more water evaporates if you don't have a hood.
wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome to the site rday.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree that you need something to cover the tank. My P's hit my hood often and I'm sure if it was not there they would be on the floor.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

thanks everyone, looks like i'll be picking up a hood with my fishes tonight...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rday said:


> thanks everyone, looks like i'll be picking up a hood with my fishes tonight...


 Good







take some pics


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

so, what happened?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ya good idea on getting a hood keeps dust and stuff out of the tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, listen to Crozy.. he actually found out the hard way. Yeah hoods are a neccessity. Just like the previous responses, they help keep out dust or unwanted things to go into the tank, helps control the evaporation , and especially to keep your fish from jumping out. If you have a Home Depot near you, they can cut you off a thin layer of plexi for cheap. Its very helpful and affordable for now if you cant get a real hood or canopy.

BTW.. Wlecome to the Board!!!!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i ordered a plain glass canopy from drsfostersmith.com last friday, so tomorrow my fish should be safe and the evaporation should slow down some! the way it is now, even if they decide they want to become terrestrial animals i spend enough time just sitting there watching them that I'll be there to rescue them and chastise them for their misbehavior.


----------

